# Atmos and standalone room correction



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Is there any standalone multi-channel EQ hardware, possibly MiniDSP, that will work with an Atmos receiver?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Crosspost thread locked; please direct replies to this thread.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

